# WW1 RNVR insignia problem.



## mannimal

Just a long shot but I am trying to establish the uniform and insignia worn by the crews/officers of the RN WW1 Trawler fleet.

There seems to be a difference between the Royal Fleet Auxiliary and the Royal Navy Voluntary Reserve.... plus it overlaps with the later WW2 crews.

I've seen that the crew cuffs show RNVR with a 'T' (would really like one of those!) but can't get close to the cap badge or ribbon (would really like them too!).

Any equally sad RNVR enthusiast out there who could help please?


----------

